# [RISOLTO!!]Problema EMERGE XORG !!

## superfayan

ho appena fatto emerge Xorg-x11 e mi da questo errore 

```

emerge xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <net-www/mozilla-1.7.3-r3 package conflicts with another package.!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

cosa devo fare   :Question: 

----------

## lavish

Leggere quello che hai scritto e agire di conseguenza  :Wink: 

----------

## superfayan

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Leggere quello che hai scritto e agire di conseguenza 

 

ok...

```

root@gentooMobile X11 # emerge --pretend xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-1.7.3-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre4-r1 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r3]

```

e quindi ??  :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

 :Shocked:   C'e' freetype che blocca mozilla... potresti togliere freetype, ma quello serve... quindi sto dando un'occhiata al forum ma non trovo molto... prova a cercare su bugzilla

----------

## lavish

Prova ad emergere con la flag -O.. magari c'e' un casino con le dep circolari

<EDIT> qualcosa tipo...

```
emerge -O freetype

emerge mozilla

emerge freetype
```

non ti assicuro che funzioni... l'ho buttata un po' li'... prova cmq  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Le cose che ti dice l'emerge --pretend e': "Attenzione! Qualcosa blocca mozilla e quindi l'emersione di Xorg"

Quindi devi assicurarti che quello che ti blocca non ci sia quando dai l'emerge.

Per maggiori informazioni leggi

```

# man emerge

```

ps: So che le risposte date (anche da me) sono abbastanza acide, ma un "grazie per l'aiuto" o un tono meno pretenzioso predispongo all'aiuto; ti ricordo che questo non e' un help-desk. Preciso che non lo dico per cazziarti, ma per farti notare il tono con cui hai introdotto il 3d.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: Chiedo scusa a chiunque abbia letto il 3d.... avevo scritto di togliere freetype, mi sono accorto dell'errore ed ho editato subito, ma essendo al lavoro sono stato distratto....... lavish non ha postato a caso.... sono io che, nel casino, ho editato .... a vanvaaara...  :Embarassed: Last edited by mouser on Thu Jan 27, 2005 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

@ mouser... ma non ha senso che tolga freetype per emergere mozilla... guarda qui:

```
lavish@darkstar ~ $ etcat -v freetype | tail -n1 && etcat -v mozilla | tail -n1   

        [  I] 2.1.9-r1 (2)

        [  I] 1.7.5 (0)
```

<EDIT> mi spiace mouser :/ Ho postato troppo in fretta   :Embarassed: 

----------

## superfayan

grazie per gli aiuti... sono cosi incasinato che ho scritto velocemente questo topic... 

(sto cercando di abilitare l'accelerazione grafica sulla mia mobility 7500 ) e sto strippando   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## superfayan

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Prova ad emergere con la flag -O.. magari c'e' un casino con le dep circolari
> 
> <EDIT> qualcosa tipo...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok... sto emergendo mozilla ... ammazza ke lungo...   :Confused: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ciao a tutti...

Mi accodo in questo thread per non aprirne un altro del tutto simile...

Non so se si tratta di un bug o di qualche mio pasticcio (ma non mi sembra di aver fatto niente strano ultimamente...)

Insomma ho dato un emerge sync (per la verità era un esync ma non sottilizziamo)

e quando lancio un 

```
 emerge -up world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1 _pre4)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.00 [1.70]Thanx

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2 [1.2.1-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/procps-3.2.4-r2 [3.2.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r4 [1.0.2-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4

[...]
```

ecco quello che ottengo ....

Ma il bello è questo:

```
emerge -s opengl-update

Searching...

[ Results for search key : opengl-update ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/opengl-update

      Latest version available: 2.1_pre4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 30 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Utility to change the OpenGL interface being used

      License:     GPL-2

```

Any idea??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Prova comunque a lanciare un unmerge di opengl-update.

Mi sembra strano dal momento che io ho installto sia xorg che opengl-update e proprio quelle versioni.

----------

## BlueInGreen

Avevo già provato comunque l'ho ridato per scrupolo...ma l'esito è lo stesso...

```
 # emerge unmerge opengl-update

--- Couldn't find opengl-update to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285592

----------

## lavish

La soluzione presentata sul 3d (inglese) postato da fedeliallalinea e' del tutto simile a quella che ho proposto per freetype...

```

emerge -O opengl-update

emerge xorg-x11

emerge opengl-update 

```

Per BlueInGreen dovrebbe andare... sono curioso di sapere se funzia anche per superfayan...

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ok sto provando a vedere se questo va come soluzione: 

```
emerge -O opengl-update

emerge xorg-x11

emerge opengl-update 
```

Per il momento ho lanciato solo i primi due comandi e adesso Xorg sta compliando appena finisce faccio sapere se funziona...

thanx!

EDIT: @lavish 

Carino il mio nome colorato! 

E poi non so se ti ricordi di quei consigli che mi avevi dato su gaim per il server...comunque alla fine l'ho realizzato su gentoo e va che è una bellezza!!

Grazie ancora!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

stesso problema di BlueInGreen... Ho provato con la soluzione postata sul thread inglese....merging....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## superfayan

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Prova ad emergere con la flag -O.. magari c'e' un casino con le dep circolari
> 
> <EDIT> qualcosa tipo...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

FAtto... adesso funziona emerge xorg   :Very Happy:   grazie mille   :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> FAtto... adesso funziona emerge xorg    grazie mille  

 

Ottimo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

metti la tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del topic

----------

## BlueInGreen

Funziona anche a me!!!!

(forse allora l'informatica è veramente una scienza...)    :Very Happy: 

Grazie ancora

----------

## Cerberos86

ehm... a me non tanto...

ho dovuta dare un 

```
emerge -clean
```

...ora tutto ok naturalmente   :Laughing:  !

----------

## heXen

```
hexen@bluestar hexen $ emerge -pv nvidia-glx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4)

[ebuild  NS   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3  8,520 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4 [1.7.2] 30 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r4 [1.0.5336-r2] 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 8,550 kB
```

ciao

come faccio a risolvere il pacchetto che blocca? L'ho messo in /etc/portage/profile/packeges.provided ma lo ricalcola sempre, non mi va di aggiornare xorg apposta per questo  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fatto il merge del tuo post con questo perche' qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2026678.html#2026678 trovi la soluzione

----------

## heXen

ho iniettato x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4 e ora in emerge -pv nvidia-glx non compare nulla che blocca,dopo aver emerso immagino di dover togliere il pacchetto dall'elenco dei file iniettati e emergelo a parte con il -O vero?

----------

